# se desinscrire de Dropbox



## cotesdesneiges (26 Novembre 2010)

Une amie a créé un espace dropbox et m'a jointe à son groupe.
Comment puis je faire pour me desincrire ?
Je souhaiterais créer un espace propre sur mon Mac.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Si j'ai bien compris le principe de DropBox _(c'est bien ça ?)_, il semble s'agir d'un logiciel qui recopie automatiquement les données privées des utilisateurs sur le serveur d'un prestataire américain, et qui autorise leur partage éventuel avec d'autres utilisateurs désignés.

Si ton amie t'a autorisé à accéder à ses données, ce n'est pas toi qui dois te «désinscrire», mais elle qui doit le faire.

Quant à créer un «espace propre sur (ton) Mac», je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. As-tu bien saisi la finalité et le fonctionnement de ce système ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, essaie ça : clic droit sur le dossier partagé (dans ton dossier dropbox), item Dropbow, tu choisis Sharing options.









Tu arrives sur une page Dropbox et dans la fenêtre ouverte tu chois l'onglet "members"; tu as un bouton "leave this shared folders".

Je pense que ca fera ce que tu souhaites.


----------



## cotesdesneiges (26 Novembre 2010)

Quant à créer un «espace propre sur (ton) Mac», je ne vois pas ce que tu  veux dire. As-tu bien saisi la finalité et le fonctionnement de ce  système ?

je veux creer un nouvel espace dropbox ou je puisse inviter mes amis à moi.
Je n'ai pas la main sur celui de mon ami


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2010)

cotesdesneiges a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la main sur celui de mon ami


Même en faisant comme je t'ai indiqué ?


----------



## Aliboron (26 Novembre 2010)

cotesdesneiges a dit:


> je veux creer un nouvel espace dropbox ou je puisse inviter mes amis à moi.


Curieux. Il me semble que, pour accéder à un dossier partagé il faut déjà avoir un compte Dropbox. Mais bon, si tu n'en as pas (admettons) il t'est facile d'aller te connecter sur le site Dropbox et de te créer un compte. Si ça ne fonctionne pas comme tu le penses, décris précisément ce que tu fais et ce que tu observes...


----------

